# ABS Light



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

My ABS light just decided to turn on the other day. The brakes still work though, I don't know if the abs is still active, the fluid levels are fine and the pads are far from worn. anyone have an idea what it could be? or does anyone know how I can turn the stupid light off.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Can you hear the ABS motor turn over once you have started your car? I have a '91, and it shocked me the first time I heard it, but now I listen for it. My ABS light comes on occasionally, especially if it's been raining heavily and the roads have standing water on them. Once everything dries, the light goes off... until the next heavy rain. Florida during the summer... love it or learn to swim.

Later,
Mark


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The worst that can happen is you won't have abs. The brakes will still function properly, just won't pulsate under extreme braking.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

The ABS light is often the indicator of low brake fluid. WHen your brake pads wear down then it takes more movement by the caliper which drops the level of fluid int eh master cylinder. You can just add fresh fluid and make sure it is at the max mark but make sure you pop the master cylinder top when doing the brakes so that the fluid can push back up and you then have some for bleeding if you want.

BRent


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Get going quickly on a deserted street and mash the brakes. You will then know if your ABS is working.


----------

